

Everyone poops - MIT_Hacker
http://www.delian.io/post/26547910745

======
pinchyfingers
Your idea is okay, but I think you're describing the earliest stages of
developing social skills. Eventually, you don't to walk around with some idea
in your head, you want to spontaneously interact with people in an interesting
way that will make feel good (intrigued, empathetic, enlightened, excited,
whatever).

Having things prepared to talk about is a great stepping stone and a useful
tool. So is filling your life with interesting things to share with people. So
is being authentically interested in others.

It's awesome that your thinking about social skills. Social skills are
crucial! Just don't go with spelling your name backwards, that is lame, and
anyone cool is going to immediately think you are lame after you drop that
bomb, even if they don't show it.

~~~
MIT_Hacker
I guess it's the way I think of starting conversations when I'm nervous. On
the note of my name, that's how I introduced myself to Jak Dorsey the first
time I met him and he loved it!

------
iterationx
Aren't there a million things to talk about with Sergey? Here's a pro-tip:
successful people enjoy talking about how they became successful.

~~~
alainc
Or, as Dale Carnegie said, people like to talk about themselves. Make them
feel good about it, then they'll order widgets from you.

How does everyone not see through that?

------
alainc
Can't say that I view Sergey's poop as smelling any better than anyone else's.

